# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [iBatis] Requte dynamique

## FranT

Bonjour, je m'essaye  IBatis mais je cale sur une petite requte dynamique :


```

```

Par exemple si  eced n'est pas null, je voudrais executer:


```

```

ou si les 2 proprits sont nulles:


```

```

A l'execution, j'ai l'erreur suivante:


```

```

Je vois pas trop ce qui coince !?

----------


## FranT

En fait, j'avais juste oubli le AND   la fin (and datcom...).
Ceci dit, ma requte ne fonctionne que si les 2 paramtres sont saisis alors que je voudrais qu'elle tourne pour le paramtre non null.
Sur ce point, j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre la doc concernant les "prepend" et les open="("close=")".
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'clairer avec un exemple?

----------


## nonolerobot77

Bonjour,

Je sais que cette converastion date un peu mais je suis intress par la solution pour faire une requete dynamique !!
est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'clairer ??

Merci beaucoup

----------

